# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال في إعراب الأسماء الأعجمية الثلاثية.

## أبو بكر العروي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل تُعرب الأسماء الأعجمية الثلاثية قياساً على أسماء بعض الأنبياء الثلاثية كنوح ولوط عليهما السلام؟
قال الله تعالى "إنا أرسلنا نوحاً" وقال "قال إن فيها لوطاً" و قال " كذبت قوم لوطٍ بالنذر"
فهل الأفصح أن يقال مثل هذا في أسماء أعجمية ثلاثية كجاك وجون وسام، إلخ.

وسبب سؤالي هو أن الطلبة في كليات اللغات الأجنبية يُمتحنون في ترجمة نصوص إلى اللغة العربية ترد فيها هذه الأسماء، والمطلوب منهم تشكيل النص المترجم حرفاً حرفاً.
وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه الأسماء مصروفة لخفتها، ولا فرق بينها وبين نوح وهود ولوط.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

أحسن الله إليك أستاذنا الكريم،
أنا اعتبرت ثلاثية الحروف في تصريف هذه الأسماء وأنت اعتبرت الخفة وبناء عليه الأسماء الثنائية الأعجمية تدخل في هذا من باب أولى، أليس كذلك؟
ثم رأيتك ذكرت هوداً في تمثيلك ياأستاذ، فما هي علّته الخفة أو عدم الأعجمية؟
وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أحسن الله إليك أستاذنا الكريم،
> أنا اعتبرت ثلاثية الحروف في تصريف هذه الأسماء وأنت اعتبرت الخفة وبناء عليه الأسماء الثنائية الأعجمية تدخل في هذا من باب أولى، أليس كذلك؟


اعتبار الثلاثية غير كاف، فلا بد من اعتبار الخفة الحاصلة بحرف المد في وسطه.
ولا يشترط أن تدخل الثنائية في ذلك؛ لأن الخفة لا ترتبط بعدد الحروف فقط.
وأنا لم أذكر الخفة من عندي، وإنما هو كلام أهل العلم.




> ثم رأيتك ذكرت هوداً في تمثيلك ياأستاذ، فما هي علّته الخفة أو عدم الأعجمية؟
> وبارك الله فيك.


هود ونوح ولوط كلها من باب واحد، والعلة واحدة وهي الخفة.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ
حرف العلة من معايير الخفة 
فكيف تنقل أسماء كأد من (إدوارد) و جف من (جفرسن) هل تنقلها مصروفة أو غير مصروفة؟
وأرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك، أستاذنا الفاضل.

----------


## محمد غالمي

أخي الكريم ما تفضل به الأخ هو عين الصواب؛ ذلك أن الأعلام الثلاثية جميعها تصرف لخفتها سواء كانت أعجمية أو عربية.. مثل هند في قول الشاعر:
أبا هند فلا تعجل علينا ** وأمهلنا نخبرك اليقينا
وقد يجوز فيها المنع من الصرف.. 
أما الأسماء الأعجمية التي أوردت أجزاء منها، فلا داعي لمنعها منةالصرف وهي مبتورة، أي جزء من كل، والكل هو الأصل
والله اعلم
محمد غالمي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ
> حرف العلة من معايير الخفة 
> فكيف تنقل أسماء كأد من (إدوارد) و جف من (جفرسن) هل تنقلها مصروفة أو غير مصروفة؟
> وأرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك، أستاذنا الفاضل.


أستاذنا الفاضل
الذي يبدو لي في هذه الاختصارات أنها مبنية على الوقف لأنها اختصار للاسم الأصلي.
فتقول: (قال إدْ)، و(قال جفْ) ونحو ذلك.
والله أعلم.

----------

